# Traynor BLOC-50 amp



## GuitarsCanada

Dont recall ever seeing one of these around

Vintage Yorkville/Traynor BLOC-50G Guitar Amp Amplifier - eBay (item 170494504786 end time Jun-12-10 11:18:25 PDT)


----------



## bobb

If my memory still works...mid 1980s solid state line, didn't sound all that good, major flop for Traynor.

Just found this: Yorkville Sound History 1963-1991


----------



## NB_Terry

I played with a bassist that had a Bloc 80. Very mediocre sounding.


----------



## infinitemonkey

I had a Bloc 100, which is very similar, just with more power. The distortion sound was not up to much, but there's a lot of clean power there. It's not clean with characte,r like a Fender tube amp, for example. It's more of a transparent clean

To contrast, a slightly older Traynor SS amp I have, a TS-50, has less clean head room, but has a very unique distortion sound. The Bloc amps make good keyboard amps or are good if you're getting your tone entirely from pedals, but they're nothing to get excited about, other than being a decent clean amp that's tough as nails (and made in Canada). 

If you're looking at older Traynor SS amps, the slightly earlier TS series have a character all their own, and I' surprised they don't have more of a cult following.


----------



## aC2rs

I bought a Bloc100G in 1986 and used it as my main amp until 2002 when I traded it in on a YCV40. The Bloc was a nice compact sized amp, and as I recall, sounded good on the clean channel but I used pedals for distortion. A perfectly good basement or bedroom amp.


----------

